
Ask HN: About Opensourcerepos-help developers contribute to open source Project - netdeamon
I always faced difficulty when contributing to open source repositories. It would take time to read the codebase, understand the architecture and best practices.<p>So I decided to create a blog+github(and gitlab) integration site, so that developers who regularly contribute to open source repositories can write blog and explain the best practices, code walkthrough and architecture of their site. Here is the mission statement of opensourcerepos.com.  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;opensourcerepos.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;about<p>Can you guys let me know if you would find the site useful?
======
netdeamon
[https://opensourcerepos.com/app/about](https://opensourcerepos.com/app/about)

